# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  “Bàu nước sôi” - Điểm du lịch thú vị khi đến Đồng Nai

## hangnt

_“Bàu nước sôi” ở Định Quán (Đồng Nai) là một điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với du khách yêu thiên nhiên. Bàu nước nằm giữa rừng Tân Phú, cách quốc lộ 20 khoảng 14 cây số, sủi những bọt khí từ đáy lên trông như hồ nước đang sôi sục._

Rừng Tân Phú thuộc huyện Định Quán, tỉnh Đồng Nai. Đường dễ đi nhất là rẽ quốc lộ 1A tại ngã ba Dầu Dây theo quốc lộ 20 hướng đi Đà Lạt. Qua khỏi cầu La Ngà đến Km112 sẽ gặp bảng chỉ dẫn hướng đi Bàu nước sôi. Con đường trải nhựa phẳng lì đưa khách đến cửa rừng Tân Phú. Vào rừng, không còn đường nhựa mà là con đường đất đỏ, đá lởm chởm. Thế nhưng, không gian thiên nhiên rất xinh đẹp. Hai bên đường có những cây cổ thụ, vươn cành lá che mát cả con đường. Có những đoạn, nắng không thể xuyên qua kẻ lá. Bên dưới là bóng râm suốt cả ngày.

Tại khu rừng này, du khách dễ dàng tìm thấy những cây kơ-nia rợp bóng, thân cây vài người ôm. Theo thống kê, rừng có đến 300 loài thực vật; trong đó, có 200 loài gỗ và khoảng 100 loài dây leo, cây bụi. Nếu tách khỏi con đường và đi sâu vào rừng chừng khoảng vài chục mét, cây và dây leo kín, không nhìn thấy ánh sáng mặt trời. Bởi thế, không khí trong rừng mát lạnh.



Theo con đường đất đỏ đầy đá này khoảng 6 cây số là đến ngã rẽ. Tại đây, có bảng chỉ dẫn nên khách không sợ bị lạc lối giữa rừng. Khu vực Bàu nước sôi gần như hoang sơ chỉ có một số công trình phục vụ du khách. Bàu nước là một cái hồ tự nhiên, rộng mênh mông. Mặt hồ phẳng lặng in bóng những hàng cây cao và cây bụi ven hồ. Cuối tuần, khách khá đông. Người già, người trẻ kéo đến đây để thỏa sức vẫy vùng trong làn nước ấm áp.

Bàu không sâu. Đáy bàu là những hạt cát màu xám, dưới ánh mặt trời lấp lánh như pha lê. Bước chân trên cát rất êm ái. Đi ra khỏi bờ chừng 5-7 mét, đứng lại quan sát, du khách sẽ thấy những bọt không khí lăn tăn từ đáy bàu nổi lên. Đặt chân lên đó, du khách có cảm giác như được massage nóng. Nước từ lòng đất bắn lên ấm ấm. Bươi cát sâu xuống chừng 1-2 tấc, nước nóng hổi như được rót từ bình nước nóng ra. Trên mặt hồ, có hàng trăm điểm nước nóng bắn lên từ lòng đất. Vì thế, trông xa, mặt hồ như nước đang sôi sục. Bước qua khỏi dòng nước nóng đó, nhiệt độ trong hồ trở lại âm ấm.

Ra xa hơn là bãi bùn. Bùn ở đây chứa nhiều khoáng chất. Nhiều người lấy bùn bôi khắp người để bổ sung khoáng chất cho da. Theo các nghiên cứu về suối-bàu nước nóng tự nhiên, trong nước, cát, bùn có hàm lượng các loại khoáng chất cao, như: na-tri clo-rua, ka-li clo-rua, can-xi clo-rua, ma-giê clo-rua và muối bi-cac-bo-nat. Khi đến chơi Bàu nước sôi, ai nấy cũng ngâm mình thật lâu trong nước, chà sát người vào cát, bôi bẩn bùn trên người thích thú. Trên bàu, người ta còn đặt những ống bê tông vào vị trí dòng nước nóng bắn lên để giữ nguyên nhiệt độ phục vụ khách luộc trứng. Du khách đặt trứng gà vào bao lưới, thả xuống ống bê tông đó chừng khoảng 45-60 phút vớt lên là có trứng hồng đào ăn ngon lành.

Trên bờ, người ta làm một đường rảnh bằng bê tông rộng khoảng 6 tấc, chạy dài ngoằn ngoèo để dẫn nước nóng từ mạch nước phun trào trong lòng đất về cho khách ngâm chân, tắm... Ở đầu nguồn, nhiệt độ lên đến 50-60 độ C, về cuối nguồn, nhiệt độ giảm xuống còn khoảng một nửa. Nhiều người ngâm chân hàng giờ trong làn nước này mà vẫn không thấy chán. Lúc đông khách, hàng trăm người ngồi dọc hai bên rãnh nước này ngâm chân và thưởng thức món trứng gà hồng đào, trò chuyện vui vẻ.

Du khách có thể dừng chân tại đây từ nửa ngày đến một ngày. Nếu đi theo đoàn đông người, có thể cắm trại qua đêm tại đây. Không gian xung quanh bàu rất rộng, đủ cho vài trăm khách cắm trại cùng lúc và thực hiện các trò chơi tập thể hào hứng. Các đơn vị lữ hành thường đưa khách đến đây để tổ chức các trò chơi lớn, cắm trại... Mùa hè, khách đến đây càng đông. Họ vừa khám phá rừng rậm và tìm hiểu về giá trị của rừng vừa có chuyến đi thú vị, đúng nghĩa nghỉ dưỡng trong một môi trường trong lành của núi rừng.

Lân cận điểm du lịch “Bàu nước sôi”, có khá nhiều điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khác. Đặc biệt đối với khách thích chụp ảnh, phong cảnh thiên nhiên nơi đây rất tuyệt vời. Rất nhiều du khách dừng chân trên làng bè La Ngà hàng giờ để thưởng lãm phong vị cuộc sống, tìm những khoảnh khắc đẹp của làng bè. Khu vực đá ba chồng ở trung tâm huyện Định Quán là một điểm kỳ thú với những khối đá rời rạc chất chồng lên nhau trông rất chông chênh nhưng vẫn vững chải, tồn tại suốt hàng trăm năm qua. Gần đó là núi Bạch Tượng có hình dáng trông giống hai con voi trắng đang quỳ. Đỉnh núi là Thích ca Phật Đài để khách hành hương và vãn cảnh núi non. Gần đó là hòn Dĩa, hòn Sư Tử. Dù là đồi núi nhưng một số địa danh vẫn được gọi là hòn - dấu tích của biển còn sót lại dù biển thoái, lùi xa cách đó hàng trăm cây số từ xa xưa.





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch sinh thái vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên Đồng Nai (2 Ngày 1 Đêm)* - *Tour du lich sinh thai vuon quoc gia Cat Tien (2 Ngay 1 Dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đồng Nai* - *tour du lich Dong Nai*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đồng Nai click vào *du lịch Đồng Nai* - *du lich Dong Nai*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Cái tên độc đáo quá ^^
Đúng là 1 địa điểm relax tuyệt vời

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Mùa đông mà có cái hồ này để đi bới thì thích nhỉ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## yeuhanoi

Có cái suối nước nóng này mùa đông mà tắm thì tyệt !!!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chưa được thấy cây kơ-nia  bao giờ ^^
Muốn đến đây tắm thư giãn quá

----------


## hoahongxanh

Tắm suối nước nóng tốt cho sức khỏe đó.

----------


## heocoi

Em nghe nói Việt Nam mình cũng có cả giếng nước sôi nữa. Thả mấy quả trứng vào luộc thành trứng lòng đào thì ăn ngon phải biết  :Smile:

----------


## dung89

Nghe tên Bàu Nước Sôi mà nhảy xuống thì khó tả nổi cảm giác  :cuoi:

----------

